# Weider Lawsuit Against GLG Life Tech



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Weider Lawsuit Against GLG Life Tech A joint venture was set up between GLG Life Tech Corporation (???GLG???) and Weider Global Nutrition (???Weider???), combining GLG???s knowledge of stevia and Weider???s expertise in marketing, sales and distribution of health and nutritional products. In their Shareholders??? Agreement, GLG and Weider stated their intention was to maximize stevia-based [...]

*Read More...*


----------

